# ID ME PLEASE



## jandl2204 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hye people can someone please id the exact species this mantis is? i know its a creo but wich sp?


----------



## Ian (Nov 4, 2005)

haha, I would like to know the same question. I did email mark, and he said it was a creobroter, but I am still not sure..

Chers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

cant see the pic very well, kinda glarey


----------



## jandl2204 (Nov 4, 2005)

I know sorry, it the only pic the guy supplied me with (it isn't a pic taken by me)

Lee


----------



## Ian (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah...the thing is, it looks typically, in shape, like a creobroter. However, those markings I have never seen on any creo species.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi.

Perhaps it should be known where the specimen is from. The picture is very small, it does, however, look like _Chloroharpax modesta_ from W-Africa rather than an Asiatic _Creobroter_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## jandl2204 (Nov 5, 2005)

sorry to seem so vauge, but the mantid was wild caught and the guy who ''owns'' the mantis can't tell me which part of Africa it was taken from. (o dear)

Lee


----------

